# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  HB 5,5 Wat nu?

## daphne82

Hallo allemaal, 

Ik ben vegetariër en slik standaard daarvoor al extra multi-vitamine. Nu heb ik al een tijd last van een te laag HB-gehalte. Momenteel is hij 5,5. Van de huisarts heb ik wel ijzertabletten voorgeschreven gekregen, maar daardoor krijg ik snel last van obstipatie -> ik heb al PDS-syndroom (prikkelbare darm), dus geen fijne combinatie. Dus uiteindelijk stop ik hiermee meestal na een paar dagen weer. Mijn HB krijg ik dus niet omhoog, hij zakt helaas alleen maar.

Ik eet express al broccoli, appelstroop, gedrooge abrikozen, noten en dergelijke. En eet tegenwoordig soms al vlees, met tegenzin. 

Iemand een tip om mijn HB toch omhoog te krijgen?

----------

